# I-70 exit names have changed



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

In an effort to avoid confusion for Westwater boaters.... 

many of you may have already noticed - UDOT has changed the names on the exit signs on the I-70:

--> exit 221 was 'Ranch exit' ' and has been changed to 'Sulphur Canyon'

--> exit 214 was 'Cisco' and has been changed to 'Danish Flat'


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

coming from Co. is that the first or second Cisco exit that changed?


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

VERY helpful! Thank you! In the past I've told people driving without me to look for the old exit names for where to turn.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

I drove past Danish flat this weekend, going WTF.... where is the Cisco exit???? ended up doing a 2 hour shuttle for westwater. PS... the skeeters at the put in are getting bad. Put your tent up if you want any sleep at night.


Great trip on the river, no problems. Rangers were all friendly, as were all of the other boaters on the riv.


----------



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

I thought I was crazy as I passed the exits too! Been running this stretch forever and was seriously worried about myself for missing them!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I think they've done this before. Westwater used to be exit 225, it was changed to 227 several years ago. Just when I had Deuce and a Quarter memorized........


----------



## cokayaker (Dec 24, 2004)

Coming from Colorado - what used to be the first Cisco exit is now the Danish Flat exit. What used to be the second Cisco exit is now the only exit labeled Cisco.

I'm sure they thought this would be helpful in some way.


----------



## Morticai (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you i'll have to keep this in mind. Since I am to cheap to update my GPS maps =)
Though I live in Cali so it may be a while before I make it out there!


----------



## mommydevo (Jun 5, 2009)

Since we're on the topic, has Yellowcat always been Yellowcat and I just noticed it? Or did that change from something else as well?


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

The Westwater-Cisco Area Map on the Westwater website is NOT updated.


----------

